# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Sexing a gabf please help

## sjboyle

Hi all I've had my pixie frog around 5 weeks now he/she is about 2.5" long 
Can anybody help on sexing him/her or it may be to early

----------


## chudson05

im thinking female but she/he is a little to young to sex
 :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A little young to sex accurately.

----------


## sjboyle

Ok thanks you guys I will keep updating photos

----------


## Carlos

Agree it's still too young; but will go with cute male  :Smile:  .  Is it eating well and growing around 2.5 - 3.0 cm. per month?

----------


## sjboyle

It's eaten 2 pinky mice and a tonne of crickets,locusts,lobe worms and a few wax worms since I've had him/her .. very active and aggressive! I will post 3pictures within 5weeks

Week1
Week3
Week5

----------


## sjboyle

Middle is when I first got him/her bottom is 3 weeks in top is most recent

----------


## sjboyle



----------


## sjboyle



----------


## Lija

Can you please post pic from the top and the side.

im not sure yet based on these pics, but seems to be a male.

----------


## sjboyle

Yeah there you go

----------


## GRABibus

Last pictures show a female according to me.

----------


## sjboyle

How can you tell? What signs tell you best?

----------


## SwimminSteve

I am not an expert, but to me this frog looks female. I'm basing that on the size of the head compared to the body. If you look at other sexing threads, you will see that in general we make subjective judgments on the size of the head. If the head seems "small" compared to the body (like in your photos) it is most likely a female. If the head seems rather large compared to the body it is possibly a male. 
I think the only way to be 100% sure is to wait a while longer to see if your frog ever croaks or continues growing past 5 inches. 
Very nice, well-fed looking frog BTW! Do you have enough substrate in there (4-5 inches) for her to completely burrow in? It looks like you have an overhead light on, so she would probably appreciate more opportunities for hiding/shade. Just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## sjboyle

Yeah there is 6" deep substrate in the tank ... The pictures are a few days after feeding .. he/she burys down for a couple of days and when resurfaced the head looks large compared to the body... I'm not bothered with way on the sex I was just curious that's all... Yeah he/she gets plenty of food and eats like a trooper

----------


## GRABibus

As swimminSteve, size and shape of the head compared to the body are for me typical of a female.

----------


## sjboyle



----------


## sjboyle

A few more recent pictures

----------


## Lija

Im not sure if this is a female. 4 weeks ago you said s/he was 2,5" how big is it now?

----------


## sjboyle

Hi Lija it's just over 3.25" long now .. I will post a picture tomorrow with a tape for accurate size

----------


## Lija

Sean, it is growing nicely, has massive legs and pretty wide head, all of that suggests it to be male, but the head is pretty small in comparison to a body and kinda "pointy" that suggest it to be a female.  In some pics it looks like typical female, in some like male? See dilemma? Lol

 lets give it some more time to grow... 
 Are you supplementing food? If not do so, 2xweek ca/vitd3, 1xweek multivitamins

----------


## sjboyle

Yes all my locusts are calcium and vitamin dusted and gut loaded on vegetables.. I feed live lobe and wax worms and fruit beetle grubs .. Dubai roaches and pinky mice ... Yeah I see the problem in the pictures lol

----------


## sjboyle

A few updated pictures of Desmond

----------


## Carlos

Sorry missed the thread for a while  :EEK!:  .  I'll still go with my initial assessment of male back in July; although been wrong before  :Smile:  .  Some develop fast with massive heads and are easier to tell; others take their time and have smaller heads too.  It's hard to explain how I determine ABF sexes; but I look at baby and in males the head from side has a "gumpty" kind of look  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## sjboyle

Thank you for your input ... I've been reading up on how to sex but it's beyond me lol

----------


## sjboyle

Some more recent pics... Excuse the water I had just replaced it

----------


## sjboyle

Update on Desmond..  still unsure on sex and he/she still has three stripes but definitely growing

----------


## Firebellyman

> Hi Lija it's just over 3.25" long now .. I will post a picture tomorrow with a tape for accurate size


Female for sure 
i love her coloration very cute
try feeding Dubai roaches

----------



----------


## sjboyle

She eats Dubai roaches a lot when I can get them ... And thanks for you kind words.. I'm literally obsessed with this frog

----------


## Lija

Still not convinced on it being a female lol 
how big is it now? Very pretty!

----------


## sjboyle

Honestly it's head is a lot larger than it was .. just under 3.75 inches now it puffs up a lot when I take photos so head always looks smaller lol

----------


## Carlos

Still going with my initial assessment: male  :Smile:  !

----------



----------


## Lija

Carlos i do too  :Smile:  im going with a male as of now.. Let's see how and if it'll change  :Wink:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Its a male. The stripes will stay for up to a year or so.

----------



----------


## sjboyle



----------


## Lija

Gee yours the second most confusing frog out there. Lol mine was first  :Smile: 

By the first 2 pics Its definitely boy, and then I saw the last one lol

how big is s/he now? And could you please take a pic straight from the top and front.

----------



----------


## sjboyle

Lol the last live was taken thing when it just woke up by daytime light timer lol yeah bare with me a sec

----------


## sjboyle

He/she is 3.75" in length

----------


## habeeb

its a female to me...but still a very nice looking frog

----------


## Lija

Agree, im going with female now too, very colourful and pretty.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Weird......if I didn't know any better I'd say that its two different frogs, but its not. These last few pics are a definite female. I'm judging by appearence and the relative size of the tympanum and eye. Females have larger tympanum than males.

Sorry about the false sex ID.

----------


## sjboyle

No worries mate I'm happy with either way! Thanks to you all for all your input ..

----------


## sjboyle

Hi all just an update... Hope you all had a great Christmas

----------


## sjboyle



----------

